# Gps/fishfinder screen size?



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

For a 14' skiff what screen size would yall recommend? Debating on a 5" or 7" Garmin. Been using my phone for navigation and its a pain. Really wanting to hit some nearshore wrecks in the Gulf and not having a fishfinder to find the wrecks is what is stopping me.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a 14ft boat with a Raymarine dragonfly pro 7 and I love the 7 in screen. Makes it easier to see from the bow while I'm fishing. I couldn't see going with the 5in especially in split screen mode.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I wouldn't go smaller than a 7". I have the Simrad GO7 and its great. I'd even go 9" personally.


----------

